# Εμπρός για νέους Μαραθώνες



## Earion (Sep 27, 2010)

Τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες έγινα δέκτης του ίδιου μηνύματος από περισσότερες μεριές: φέτος συμπληρώνονται 2500 χρόνια από τη Μάχη του Μαραθώνα. Υπάρχουν συμπολίτες μας που αποφάσισαν να τιμήσουν την επέτειο και να διοργανώσουν εις ανάμνηση σεμνές τελετές. Η πρώτη μου αντίδραση ήταν ελαφριά έκπληξη: στις σημερινές συνθήκες της απόλυτης σύγχυσης, σε μια χώρα που «δεν ξέρει πού πατά και πού πηγαίνει», ποιος αφιερώνει χρόνο και κόπο για να θυμηθεί ένα γεγονός από το οποίο μας χωρίζουν δυόμισι χιλιετίες; Και να σκεφτείς ότι δεν πρόκειται για την απελευθέρωση των Ιωαννίνων (που δεν έκλεισε ακόμη αιώνα) ούτε για την Άλωση της Τριπολιτσάς... 

Κυκλοφόρησε μια πρόσκληση από την Ελληνική Εταιρεία Περιβάλλοντος και Πολιτισμού (την έλαβα κι εγώ) ότι θα οργάνωνε εκδήλωση στον Τύμβο του Μαραθώνα στις 12 του μηνός. Συνδιοργανωτής ο Δήμος Μαραθώνα, χορηγοί επικοινωνίας η _Καθημερινή_ και ο Σκάι. Η εκδήλωση θα αποτελούσε μέρος ενός γενικότερου σχεδίου προώθησης μιας ήπιας οικολογικής (αυτό κυρίως) ανάπτυξης της περιοχής του Μαραθώνα, περιλαμβάνοντας περίπατο σε μονοπάτια, καθιστικό ρεμβασμό και περισυλλογή γύρω από το μνημείο, ηθοποιούς που θα σηκώνονταν και θα διάβαζαν αποσπάσματα από τον Ηρόδοτο, μουσική από νέι «το γλυκύ και πράον»... Ωραία σχέδια.

Μου πέρασε η ιδέα να τη σχολιάσω εδώ αλλά αμέλησα. Η μεν Ελληνική Εταιρεία και φήμη καλή έχει και παρεμβάσεις καλές κάνει, και τον τρόπο της να ακούγεται έχει, και οπωσδήποτε τα μέλη της είναι άνθρωποι καθωσπρέπει κι όχι λυσσασμένοι αντικομφορμιστές, «πουριτανοί της οικολογίας» που θα ’λεγε κι ο Κασιμάτης της _Καθημερινής_. Αλλά η παρουσία του δήμου και του δημάρχου τέτοια εποχή, δυο μήνες πριν τις εκλογές, περισσότερο υποψίες μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρά ευνοϊκές σκέψεις. Και τα ΜΜΕ από κοντά: ιρανολόγοι και ισλαμολόγοι να κάνουν το πέρασμά τους και να μας εξηγούν ότι και για τους Πέρσες έχει μεγάλη σημασία η μάχη του Μαραθώνα, ότι την έχουν βάλει στην εθνική τους αφήγηση (κοίτα να δεις!), ότι συμβολίζει και γι’ αυτούς, όπως και για μας, όπως και για όλο το δυτικό κόσμο, τη σύγκρουση Ανατολής-Δύσης, ότι ιδιαίτερα μετά την ισλαμική τους επανάσταση τους προβληματίζει γιατί βρίσκονται σ’ ένα μεταίχμιο ν’ αποφασίσουν αν είναι πρώτα Πέρσες (εθνικισμός), οπότε τους αφορά, ή αν είναι πρώτα μουσουλμάνοι (θρησκευτικός ριζοσπαστισμός), οπότε δεν τους αφορά (αυτούς εντάξει· εμάς τι μας αφορά αυτό;)...

Και να που τώρα έρχεται ο Βερέμης στην _Καθημερινή_ της Κυριακής και μας βεβαιώνει ότι όλα αυτά έγιναν με καλό γούστο («το καλό γούστο απέχει καμιά φορά ελάχιστα από την υπερβολή, αλλά χρειάζεται ευαισθησία για να διακρίνει κανείς τη διαχωριστική γραμμή», και προφανώς οι διοργανωτές την είχαν αυτή την ευαισθησία), άρα όλα επαινετέα ... 

Κι έμεινα εγώ να ταλαντεύομαι τι νόημα να έχουν όλ’ αυτά, η νίκη στο Μαραθώνα προοιωνίζεται τη νίκη επί της τρόικας, η εθνική μας κατάθλιψη θα βρει τη γιατρειά της με άλλη μία εθνική εορτή, δυόμισι χιλιετίες σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα, πάλι οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι θα μας σώσουν; Και καλά αγνές οι προθέσεις των διοργανωτών και καλόγουστες (αυτό ιδίως), αλλά αργεί να ξεμυτίσει κανας Άδωνης με τους οπλοφόρους του ντυμένους με χλαμύδες και να δώσει παράσταση, αργεί να βγει κανας Φαήλος και να μας πει ότι την πρώτη εκείνη σύγκρουση Ανατολής-Δύσης, δημοκρατίας-δεσποτισμού τη διαδέχεται τώρα η σύγκρουση χριστιανισμού-Ισλάμ; Και σου 'ρχεται να πεις: Πού βαδίζομεν κύριοι;

Ένοιωσα το κενό της πλήρους αποτυχίας στις προβλέψεις μου όταν πριν λίγα χρόνια βγήκε στους κινηματογράφους εκείνο το ανεκδιήγητο ιδεολογικό σκουπίδι, οι _Τριακόσιοι_, και έλεγα μέσα μου, μπα, οι δικοί μας οι εθνικιστές θα το απορρίψουν· όχι βέβαια, δεν γίνεται να δεχτούν να βλέπουν τους Σπαρτιάτες, το απαύγασμα της αρχαιοελληνικής ανδρείας, να μουκανίζουν σαν γορίλες ούγκα-ούγκα-ούγκα, και διαψεύστηκα οικτρά, το φωτοστέφανο του χολλυγουντιανού μπλοκμπάστερ ισοπεδώνει σαν οδοστρωτήρας  (Τώρα αν σας πω ότι η ταινία, για εντελώς άλλους, ιδιαίτερους λόγους, ως μεταφορά του κόμικ θέλω να πω, μου άρεσε, για τον ίδιο λόγο που με είχε αφήσει άναυδο το _Σιν Σίτι_, θα με πείτε παράφρονα;). 

Τι στάση να κρατήσει κανείς απέναντι σε όλα αυτά;

Εις σε προστρέχω, τέχνη της ποιήσεως. Θυμήθηκα κάτι που είχε γράψει ο Ρόμπερτ Γκρέιβς και που θα μπορούσε να κολλήσει εδώ ως απάντηση. Είναι γραμμένο μ’ εκείνη την υποδόρια ειρωνεία που μόνο ένας Καβάφης μπορεί να επιστρατεύσει, ακόμα και για να υπονομεύσει το ίδιο του το θέμα (τι κούφια λόγια ήσανε αυτές οι βασιλείες…).
Δεν ξέρω αν ο Γκρέιβς γνώριζε τον Καβάφη, ή τον ίδιο ή το έργο του, δεν έχω τώρα πρόχειρες τις βιογραφίες του, και δεν μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι το ποίημα που ακολουθεί είναι γραμμένο α λα μανιέρ ντε· διαβάστε το και πείτε μου:



*The Persian Version*

Truth-loving Persians do not dwell upon
The trivial skirmish fought near Marathon.
As for the Greek theatrical tradition
Which represents that summer’s expedition
Not as a mere reconnaissance in force
By three brigades of foot and one of horse
(Their left flank covered by some obsolete
Light craft detached from the main Persian fleet)
But as a grandiose, ill-starred attempt
To conquer Greece—they treat it with contempt;
And only incidentally refute
Major Greek claims, by stressing what repute
The Persian monarch and the Persian nation
Won by this salutary demonstration:
Despite a strong defence and adverse weather
All arms combined magnificently together.​

Την προηγούμενη φορά που έπεσε Γκρέιβς στο φόρουμ ευτύχησε να έχει ωραία μετάφραση...


----------



## anef (Sep 28, 2010)

Earion said:


> Κι έμεινα εγώ να ταλαντεύομαι τι νόημα να έχουν όλ’ αυτά, η νίκη στο Μαραθώνα προοιωνίζεται τη νίκη επί της τρόικας, η εθνική μας κατάθλιψη θα βρει τη γιατρειά της με άλλη μία εθνική εορτή, δυόμισι χιλιετίες σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα, πάλι οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι θα μας σώσουν; Και καλά αγνές οι προθέσεις των διοργανωτών και καλόγουστες (αυτό ιδίως), αλλά αργεί να ξεμυτίσει κανας Άδωνης με τους οπλοφόρους του ντυμένους με χλαμύδες και να δώσει παράσταση, αργεί να βγει κανας Φαήλος και να μας πει ότι την πρώτη εκείνη σύγκρουση Ανατολής-Δύσης, δημοκρατίας-δεσποτισμού τη διαδέχεται τώρα η σύγκρουση χριστιανισμού-Ισλάμ; Και σου 'ρχεται να πεις: Πού βαδίζομεν κύριοι;



Σα να μην πέρασε μια μέρα, όπως λες. Ο τίτλος του άρθρου είναι ενδεικτικός: 490 π.Χ. - 2010 μ.Χ.  Ας θυμηθούμε μάχες που κρίθηκαν το 490 π.Χ. γιατί τωρινές δεν υπάρχουν, έγιναν μονόδρομοι. Και «Ηταν ακόμα η πρώτη περίσταση κατά την οποία οι Ελληνες βρέθηκαν πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο με τον μεγάλο κίνδυνο ο οποίος απειλούσε τον τρόπο ζωής που είχαν επιλέξει». Απειλούσε τον τρόπο ζωής που είχαν επιλέξει. Τώρα αυτό γιατί μου θυμίζει Μπους;

Το τραγικό όμως δεν θα ήταν ο Άδωνης, αυτός είναι η ακροδεξιά που ξέρουμε τουλάχιστον. Το τραγικό είναι όλοι αυτοί οι «αγνοί», οι με το καλό γούστο, αυτοί που με το ζόρι συγκρατούν τις μάσκες. «Αθάνατος», λέει, φώναζαν κάποιοι αγνοί πατριώτες από κάτω όταν ακούγονταν τα ονόματα των πεσόντων. Καλό γούστο. Άντε και στην Τροία, με Αχιλλέες και Πάτροκλους. 

Καλό ύπνο κι όνειρα γλυκά εκεί στο Μαραθώνα, αυτό έχω να πω εγώ (κι εμείς εδώ στη Σαλονίκη θα πέσουμε νωρίς: θα μας καταργήσουν, λέει, τα βραδινά λεωφορεία μετά τις 12, δε συμφέρουν οικονομικώς).


----------



## stathis (Sep 30, 2010)

anef said:


> (κι εμείς εδώ στη Σαλονίκη θα πέσουμε νωρίς: θα μας καταργήσουν, λέει, τα βραδινά λεωφορεία μετά τις 12, δε συμφέρουν οικονομικώς).


Φαίνεται πως το πήραν πίσω τελικά. :)
http://www.ypodomes.com/index.php/n...ε_πίσω_ο_ΟΑΣΘ_για_την_διακοπή_δρομολογών/1089
http://www.oasth.gr/news/announcements.php?id=268


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 30, 2010)

Ωραίο όλα αυτά και... μάλλον κούφια (οι γιορτές και τα πανηγύρια εννοώ). Πρώτα-πρώτα, γιατί η σημασία της μάχης για τους Αχαιμενίδες ήταν μάλλον μικρή. Ένα απλό συμβάν που δεν επέτρεψε την πλήρη επιτυχία μιας εκστρατείας με αποτελέσματα κατά τα λοιπά θετικά για την αυτοκρατορία. Η μόνη εξήγηση που θα μπορούσα να δώσω για τον ισχυρισμό "ότι και για τους Πέρσες έχει μεγάλη σημασία η μάχη του Μαραθώνα, ότι την έχουν βάλει στην εθνική τους αφήγηση", είναι ότι ίσως μιλάμε για κάτι πολύ πρόσφατο, ακριβώς ως αντίδραση στην προβολή ενός γεγονότος από τη Δύση. Με τον ίδιο περίπου τρόπο που μετά τα μέσα του 20ού αι., ο αραβικός κόσμος ξαναθυμήθηκε τον Σαλαδίνο, σαν αντίδραση προς τους Δυτικούς και διαβάζοντας το ιστορικό παρελθόν υπό το πρίσμα του παρόντος. Όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει δηλαδή και στην περίπτωση των εκδηλώσεων για τα 2.500 χρόνια από τη Μάχη του Μαραθώνα...

2.500 χρόνια που, μεταξύ μας, δεν συμπληρώνονται φέτος, αλλά του χρόνου (αφού έτος 0 δεν υπήρξε)! 

Από δημάρχους κι άλλους τέτοιους δεν υπάρχει λόγος βέβαια να περιμένουμε κάτι καλύτερο. Χρειάζεται μήπως να θυμίσουμε την προ ολίγων ετών περιβόητη υπογραφή συνθήκης για τον τερματισμό του... Πελοποννησιακού Πολέμου;

Δύσκολες εποχές για να ασχοληθεί κανείς σοβαρά με την Ιστορία. Ας αφήσουμε το πεδίο ελεύθερο σε δημάρχους, δραστήριες οργανώσεις και πανεπιστημιακούς δασκάλους στην υπηρεσία της όποιας εξουσίας.


----------



## Costas (Oct 1, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως πήγα και είδα την έκθεση του Πολιτιστικού Ιδρύματος της Βουλής για τα 2500 χρόνια από τη μάχη του Μαραθώνα (και την τρίτη χιλιετία το 2000 τη γιορτάσανε, εκτός από τον πατριάρχη Βαρθολομαίο, που δήλωσε τότε στις κάμερες ότι γι' αυτόν το σωστό έτος ήταν το 2001). Η έκθεση είναι μια χαρά, και τη συνιστώ σε όλους (οδός Αμαλίας, στο χτίριο της Τηλεόρασης της Βουλής). Έχει κι έναν 'οδηγό', δυστυχώς πολύ ακριβό (20 ευρώ), ως συνήθως.

Το ποίημα του Γκρέιβς (ωραίο καλούδι, Earion!) μου μυρίζει όντως Καβάφη, αλλά ειρωνεύεται υποδόρια ποιον; τους Πέρσες. Ουσιαστικά εγώ το διάβασα ότι λέει 'όσα δεν πιάνει η αλεπού, τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια'. Μόνο που δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς εννοεί με τον τελευταίο στίχο. Για ποιον καλό συνδυασμό των όπλων μιλάει; Μήπως είναι ειρωνεία κι αυτό για την (εριζόμενη πάντως) απουσία του ιππικού;

Δεν είμαι ιστορικός, ωστόσο το ατυχές επεισόδιο της κατά τα άλλα πετυχημένης εκστρατείας του 490 γιατί οδήγησε (ή μήπως είναι τελείως άσχετα τα δύο αυτά;) στη μείζονα εκστρατεία του 480; Επίσης: η όποια καλόγουστη ή κακόγουστη εκμετάλλευση (παντού και πάντοτε δεδομένη και προβλεπόμενη) ιστορικών επετείων για διάφορους ιδεολογικούς και αυτοδιοικητικούς σκοπούς μπορεί να καταργήσει το γεγονός ότι στις πέντε εκείνες μάχες σώθηκε η Ελλάδα από την υποδούλωση που είχαν βιώσει νωρίτερα οι ιωνικές αποικίες; Un coup d'Adonis jamais n'abolira Marathon. Ακόμα: ο παραλληλισμός Μαραθώνα-αντιμνημονιακού αγώνα ή η ανάδειξη της αντίθεσης ανεξαρτησιακού αντιπερσικού πνεύματος - μονοδρομικής υποτέλειας δεν είναι εξίσου ντεπλασέ;

Εντέλει, θέλουμε μιαν άλλη εθνική αφήγηση ή δε θέλουμε καθόλου εθνική αφήγηση; το σωστό άραγε θα ήταν να μη γίνει κανένας εορτασμός, στο όνομα της εθνικής ασυνέχειας; Και επίσης, ας γίνουμε Γερμανοί (μνημόνιο γαρ) κι ας προνοήσουμε: να γιορτάσουμε σε 10 χρόνια τα 2500 χρόνια από τη μάχη της Σαλαμίνας ή θα είμαστε "κακόγουστοι ως Έλληνες"; (αναφέρομαι στην εκπομπή, όχι στον Εγγονόπουλο.)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 2, 2010)

@Costas: Ίσως η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση. 

Όχι, ό,τι έγραψα δεν έχει να κάνει με την έκθεση του Πολιτιστικού Ιδρύματος της Βουλής, για την οποία κι εγώ έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια και θα με ενδιέφερε να την επισκεφθώ, αν μπορούσα.

Σαφώς και θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν εκδηλώσεις στην Ελλάδα. Εδώ η επέτειος μνημονεύεται στο εξωτερικό και υπάρχει κόσμος που θα ήθελε να κάνει αρχαιολογικό τουρισμό στην Ελλάδα συνδυάζοντάς τον και με μια τέτοια επέτειο. Οι αντιρρήσεις αφορούν αφενός ζητήματα αισθητικής και αφετέρου τις εθνικιστικές κορώνες και τη θεώρηση της Αρχαιότητας με αποκλειστική βάση αντιλήψεις των νεότερων χρόνων. Κατά τα λοιπά δεν πρόκειται να υποστηρίξω την άποψη ότι δεν θέλουμε / χρειαζόμαστε καμία εθνική αφήγηση. 

Όσον αφορά τη σημασία της Μάχης του Μαραθώνα, ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι μεγαλύτερη σε επίπεδο συμβολισμών παρά στρατηγικής. Οι καθοριστικές μάχες θαρρώ πως πρέπει να αναζητηθούν στις Πλαταιές και στη Μυκάλη. Και, ναι, σαφώς και για τους Έλληνες ήταν τεράστιας σημασίας (γιατί αφορούσε την επιβίωσή τους), όχι απαραίτητα και για τους Πέρσες (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι ήταν ασήμαντες). 

Για την απουσία ή την παρουσία του περσικού ιππικού πρέπει να έχουν γραφτεί πάρα πολλές σελίδες. Νομίζω ότι τελευταία το εκκρεμές σαν να πηγαίνει προς την άποψη της παρουσίας. Οπότε έχουμε άλλα ερωτηματικά για να απαντήσουμε...


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2010)

Earion said:


> *The Persian Version*
> 
> Truth-loving Persians do not dwell upon
> The trivial skirmish fought near Marathon.
> ...



Δεν μπορεί να ευτυχεί πάντα. Ο αναιδής ξεκίνησα την προσπάθεια. Κατάφερα να βγάλω δύο στίχους με ομοιοκαταληξία — και ως εκεί ήταν:

Οι φιλαλήθεις Πέρσες δε δίνουν μεγάλη σημασία
στου Μαραθώνα τη μικρή κι ασήμαντη αψιμαχία.

Όμως το αγγλικό ποίημα εντυπωσιάζει με την απόλυτη φυσικότητα της ροής της γλώσσας του. Σχεδόν χρειάζεται δεύτερη ανάγνωση για να αντιληφθείς ότι έχει ομοιοκαταληξία. Με διαολίζει όταν το καταφέρνουν αυτό οι ποιητές, κάνοντας τετραδύσκολη τη μετάφρασή τους. Στα ελληνικά, μου φαίνεται αφύσικη ακόμα και η αλλαγή της σύνταξης που έκανα για να βρεθεί η λέξη με τη ρίμα στο τέλος του στίχου. Θυμίζει ποιητική κυβίστηση όταν ο Γκρέιβς δεν κάνει ούτε μία. Η ρίμα του λες και βγήκε κατά τύχη καθώς έγραφε αυτά που ήθελε να γράψει. Στα ελληνικά, αν βγούνε όλες οι ρίμες, έχει καλώς. Το θεωρώ αδύνατο ή εξαιρετικά δύσκολο (το πρώτο έλεγα και για το _Κοράκι_ του Πόε και διαψεύστηκα, οπότε αφήνω ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο να το πετύχει ένας μεταφραστής ποίησης). Αντιλήφθηκα ότι θα έπρεπε να προδώσω άλλα σημαντικότερα πράγματα για να πετύχω μια ομοιοκαταληξία ίσως αφύσικη, ίσως αχρείαστη σε ένα ποίημα με χαρακτήρα τόσο καβαφικό. Προτίμησα, για τα χρονικά μου περιθώρια, μια μετάφραση του είδους «εσύ που δεν ξέρεις αγγλικά, μπορείς τώρα να δεις τι λέει». Μόνο σ’ ένα σημείο ανέτρεψα την απλή σύνταξη («των Ελλήνων τους βασικούς ισχυρισμούς»). Σε περισσότερα από ένα παρέλειψα λέξεις ή απομακρύνθηκα από το αγγλικό για λόγους που ελπίζω να είναι προφανείς. Καταθέτω την νικέλεια εκδοχή της περσικής ως πρόκληση για να γραφτούν καλύτερες και παρακαλώ να μην «κριθεί με περιφρόνηση» (όπως μάλλον της αξίζει).

Η περσική εκδοχή

Οι φιλαλήθεις Πέρσες δεν αποδίδουν μεγάλη σημασία
στη μικρή κι ασήμαντη αψιμαχία του Μαραθώνα.
Όσο για την παράδοση του ελληνικού θεάτρου
που παρουσιάζει κείνη τη θερινή εκστρατεία 
όχι σαν μια απλή αναγνωριστική αποστολή
τριών μυριαρχιών του πεζικού και μιας του ιππικού
(μαζί με κάποια απαρχαιωμένα σκάφη αποσπασμένα 
απ’ το στόλο για να καλύψουν το αριστερό τους πλευρό)
αλλά σαν μια μεγαλεπήβολη κακότυχη απόπειρα κατάκτησης
της Ελλάδας – αυτήν την αντιμετωπίζουν με περιφρόνηση
και μόνο παρεμπιπτόντως αντικρούουν των Ελλήνων
τους βασικούς ισχυρισμούς, τονίζοντας τη φήμη
που έφερε στον Πέρση μονάρχη και στο έθνος των Περσών
αυτή η ευεργετική επίδειξη: το γεγονός
ότι παρά τη σθεναρή αντίσταση και την κακοκαιρία
όλα τα όπλα συνδυάστηκαν με τρόπο μεγαλειώδη.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2010)

Ορίστε και μία εκδοχή με ρίμα (που μάλλον δικαιολογεί και τις πιο πάνω παρατηρήσεις του νικέλ για τις εκπτώσεις που πρέπει να κάνεις προσπαθώντας να αποδώσεις τόσο πυκνό και άνετο πρωτότυπο λόγο με ρίμες...)

Η περσική εκδοχή

Οι φιλαλήθεις των Περσών στα άχυρα βελόνα
λένε τη μικροσύγκρουση κοντά στο Μαραθώνα.
Όσο για τα ελληνικά θεατρικά κομμάτια
που εκστρατεία βλέπουνε με τα δικά τους μάτια
-–κι όχι απλή επίδειξη για το δυναμικό,
μυριάδων πεζικάριων μαζί με ιππικό
(που κάλυψη είχαν στα ζερβά τα άχρηστα τα πλοία
από τον στόλο τον γερό που 'μεινε στην Περσία)–-
και δείχνουνε μία τρομερή, κακοσχεδιασμένη
επίθεση με στόχο της Ελλάδα νικημένη,
καθόλα τα περιφρονούν· λένε παρεμπιπτόντως
ψεύτικους τους ισχυρισμούς, και έμφαση δεόντως
δίνουν στο κέρδος των Περσών, του έθνους και του ρήγα 
από τα επιδεικτικά τα μέτρα αυτά τα λίγα:
Παρά τη σκληρή άμυνα και την κακοκαιρία
αψόγως συνειργάσθησαν πάντα τα στρατηγεία.
​


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2010)

_*αψόγως συνειργάσθησαν πάντα τα στρατηγεία*_

Μπορώ να κλέψω έναν στίχο, μόνο αυτόν; Θα φτάνει να διασώσει το δικό μου!

Αλήθεια λέω. Σκέφτηκα μήπως το κάνω όλο σε ελαφριά καθαρεύουσα, άλλαξα γνώμη, είπα να ρίξω ένα ελάχιστο πασπάλισμα στο φινίρισμα, αλλά την τελευταία στιγμή το ξέχασα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η δική μου έμπνευση και αφετηρία ήταν αυτός ακριβώς ο στίχος, που μου έφερε στο μυαλό ένα στρατιωτικό ανακοινωθέν το οποίο περιγράφει μια άτακτη υποχώρηση ως «εξαιρετική συνεργασία των ημετέρων στρατευμάτων κατά την αναδίπλωση από τας προωθημένας θέσεις των» (ή κάπως έτσι, τέλος πάντων).


----------



## Costas (Oct 2, 2010)

Δόκτορ, χαμπέμους Σουρήμ! :)
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το μεταφράσει και καβαφικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2010)

Costas said:


> Δόκτορ, χαμπέμους Σουρήμ! :)
> Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το μεταφράσει και καβαφικά.


Χμμμ, δεν πληρώνουμε τίποτα, το θέλουμε προχτές, αλαμανιέρ ντε Καβάφη, και με ρίμες. Ε τρία στα τέσσερα, καλά είναι...


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2011)

Costas said:


> Ο παραλληλισμός Μαραθώνα-αντιμνημονιακού αγώνα ή η ανάδειξη της αντίθεσης ανεξαρτησιακού αντιπερσικού πνεύματος - μονοδρομικής υποτέλειας δεν είναι εξίσου ντεπλασέ;



...Προ 2.500 ετών η Ελλάς, ως ενιαίος φυλετικώς, πολιτικώς και πολιτισμικώς χώρος, αντιμετώπιζε το ίδιο με το σημερινό πρόβλημα: εάν δηλαδή θα παρέμενεν ανεξάρτητος ή θα υπετάσσετο στην Περσική Αυτοκρατορία. Ευρέθησαν και τότε αρκετοί (ως λ.χ. ο Νικίας) που συνέστησαν υποταγήν στον Δαρείον, όπως σήμερα πολλοί εθελόδουλοι, την συμμόρφωσι στις επιταγές του Διεθνούς Νομισματικού Ταμείου και της Ευρωπαϊκής Κεντρικής Τραπέζης.
...Τότε την απάντησι έδωσαν 9.000 Αθηναίοι πολίτες-οπλίτες και 1.000 Πλαταιείς, παραταχθέντες έναντι 25.000 Περσών περίπου, στον Μαραθώνα.
...Η περίφημος μάχη του Μαραθώνος απέβη υπέρ των ελληνικών όπλων και ούτως διεσώθη όχι μόνο η ανεξαρτησία της Ελλάδος αλλά και της μετέπειτα Ευρώπης.
...Σήμερα η ανεξαρτησία της Ελλάδος έχει χαθεί σχεδόν εξ ολοκλήρου. Στερείται η χώρα της πραγματικής ισχύος προς επιβολή των κυριαρχικών της δικαιωμάτων…
​
...Κωνσταντίνος Κόλμερ. _Το προτεκτοράτο_. Εκδόσεις Λιβάνη, 2010, σ. 7: Προλεγόμενα. (Κυκλοφόρησε τον Οκτώβριο, υπέπεσε στην αντίληψή μου τα Χριστούγεννα)​



Costas said:


> Εντέλει, θέλουμε μιαν άλλη εθνική αφήγηση ή δε θέλουμε καθόλου εθνική αφήγηση;



Όχι. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε χωρίς αφήγηση, είναι ανάγκη ζωτική.​

[Στις 21 Απριλίου 2009 η Ρώμη είχε γενέθλια. Γιόρταζε τα 2.762 χρόνια της (...) Ο εορτασμός περιλάμβανε παρελάσεις Ρωμαίων στρατιωτών και μονομάχων (...) Αν ο εορτασμός αυτός είχε τα χαρακτηριστικά μιας τουριστικής φιέστας (...) τα γενέθλια του Ερεβάν στη μακρινή Αρμενία γιορτάστηκαν με τη γλώσσα μιας σύγχρονης λαϊκής γιορτής με ροκ συναυλίες, μπάντες και χορευτικά σε όλη την πόλη και τον κόσμο να έχει κατακλύσει το κέντρο φορώντας τα καλά του και ανεμίζοντας σημαίες (...) τα γενέθλια βιώθηκαν ως εθνική επέτειος. Τον Οκτώβριο του 2009 γιορτάστηκαν και κάποια άλλα γενέθλια, αρκετά διαφορετικά (...). Ο Αστερίξ, η γνωστή γαλλική φιγούρα κόμικ, έγινε 50 ετών (...). γενιές Γάλλων έχουν ανατραφεί με την ιδέα «οι πρόγονοί μας οι Γαλάτες», ενσωματώνοντας τον Αστερίξ και τον Οβελίξ στην εθνική τους ταυτότητα –ακόμη και στις περιπτώσεις της ειρωνικής ανατροπής της.]
...Οι τρεις περιπτώσεις επετειακών εορτασμών που ανέφερα αποτελούν μικρό μόνο δείγμα του καταπληκτικού πολλαπλασιασμού των γενεθλίων και των κάθε είδους επετείων σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο στη διάρκεια των τελευταίων δεκαετιών. Ένα είδος «αναβιωτισμού», σύμφωνα με τον όρο του Raphael Samuel, που ανιχνεύεται στη συλλεκτική μανία, τη μόδα της αντίκας, τον πολλαπλασιασμό των μουσείων κάθε είδους, στις εκστρατείες διάσωσης των ιστορικών μνημείων (...) διαπιστώνεται ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 1960. Η οικογενειακή ιστορία, με την οποία καταπιάνονται όλο και περισσότεροι μη επαγγελματίες ιστορικοί, σε μια επιχείρηση ιστορικής έρευνας «καν’ το μόνος σου», αποτελεί ένα ακόμη δείγμα αυτής της νέας τάσης ιστορικισμού.
...Η έκρηξη επετειακών εορτασμών μπορεί να εξηγηθεί αφενός σε συνδυασμό με τον επικοινωνιακό και καταναλωτικό αντίκτυπο αυτών των γεγονότων, εφόσον ενισχύουν την παραγωγή πλήθους πολιτισμικών αγαθών, από αναμνηστικές κονκάρδες και μπλουζάκια μέχρι ντοκιμαντέρ και ειδικές αφιερωματικές εκδόσεις. Αφετέρου εξαρτάται από την κεντρική θέση που έχει καταλάβει η μνήμη στις σύγχρονες κοινωνίες. Στην εποχή της παγκοσμιοποίησης, της «μεταμοντέρνας συνθήκης» και του «τέλους της ιστορίας», η μνήμη έχει αναδειχτεί σε κεντρικό τόπο ταυτότητας, απάντηση στο ερώτημα ποιοι είμαστε και πώς τοποθετούμαστε μέσα στον χρόνο. Πρόκειται για τη «νοσταλγία του παρόντος», σύμφωνα με τη διατύπωση του Fredric Jameson, όπου *η στροφή προς τη μνήμη προσφέρει καταφύγιο μέσα σε ένα κόσμο γρήγορης και ευρείας αλλαγής*, στο πλαίσιο του οποίου εξαφανίζονται τα σημεία αναφοράς και ανατρέπονται οι βεβαιότητες. Όλες αυτές οι εκδηλώσεις αποτελούν λοιπόν απάντηση στο αίσθημα ότι δεν έχουμε «ρίζες» και στη συνακόλουθη ασφάλεια που αυτό δημιουργεί.
...Οι εσωτερικοί μετανάστες της αγροτικής εξόδου αναζητούν, γενιές μετά, το χωριό της καταγωγής τους. (...)*Η απελπισμένη ανάγκη να γαντζωθούμε πάνω σε κόσμους που εξαφανίζονται μας κάνει να φτιάχνουμε μνημεία για το εύθραυστο του παρόντος μάλλον παρά του παρελθόντος*. Δεν είναι εξάλλου τυχαίο ότι η επετειακή υπερβολή αποτελεί διεθνικό φαινόμενο που κινητοποιεί μάζες σε ολόκληρο τον πλανήτη. Από τα διακόσια χρόνια της Γαλλικής Επανάστασης και τα πενήντα χρόνια από το τέλος του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου μέχρι τα γενέθλια του Αστερίξ και τα μουσεία για τον Έλβις Πρίσλεϊ ή τον Χοντρό και τον Λιγνό, με τη συμμετοχή των μέσων επικοινωνίας και της πολιτιστικής βιομηχανίας, ένα τεράστιο, πολυεθνικό πλήθος καταναλωτών επιβεβαιώνει την επιλεκτική σχέση του με το παρελθόν και τη μνήμη και εν τέλει με την Ιστορία.​
...Χριστίνα Κουλούρη. «Η επιδημία των επετείων». _Το Βήμα_ 15 Νοεμβρίου 2009 (οι υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου· δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει στον ιστότοπο της εφημερίδας).​

Και αφού ο λόγος για πολιτιστική βιομηχανία...​

*Ο κλασικός μαραθώνιος ως μονέδα και το ταμείο από την πώληση ιστορίας, μυθολογίας και αρχαιοτήτων*​

Πριν από λίγα χρόνια ορισμένοι δρομείς του κλασικού μαραθωνίου ετύγχαναν κλασικής χειρονομίας από τους εγκλωβισμένους οδηγούς οχημάτων. Όχι, δεν ήταν χαιρετισμός επιβράβευσης αλλά μούντζα επειδή έμεναν κλειστές οι κυριακάτικες λεωφόροι του φραπέ. Κάποιο κανάλι μάλιστα συνήθιζε τα ρεπορτάζ για την ταλαιπωρία των κατοίκων του Λεκανοπεδίου, δείχνοντας βαθιά περιφρόνηση για τους αθλητές. Εφέτος τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα. Δεν είναι μόνο η επέτειος των 2.500 χρόνων από το «νενικήκαμεν» του Ευκλή, είναι και η βούληση του υπουργού Πολιτισμού κ. Παύλου Γερουλάνου. Το είχε πει από τον πρώτο μήνα που ανέλαβε καθήκοντα, ότι θα κοιτάξει να βγάλει καμιά δραχμή από αυτή την υπόθεση. Ας μη σταθούμε στο γεγονός ότι καθιστά εαυτόν ατραξιόν της διοργάνωσης με την πρόθεση να βγει στους δρόμους με το σορτσάκι του. Το πρακτικό μάς ενδιαφέρει. Η κούρσα μπορεί να φέρνει στον κρατικό κορβανά 30 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, αρκεί να καταστεί «ετήσια επαναλαμβανόμενο τουριστικό γεγονός», όπως επεσήμανε ο υπουργός. 
...Ο κ. Γερουλάνος έκανε υπολογισμούς από την άνοιξη. Έβαλε οικονομολόγους να μετρήσουν πόσα ξοδεύει κάθε ξένος επισκέπτης. Ανά πέντε δρομείς έρχεται και ένας συνοδός, οπότε στη σούμα, με μικρή απόκλιση, εισρέουν 5 εκατομμύρια ευρώ ανά 1.000 αθλητές. Σήμερα τρέχουν περισσότεροι από 20.000 άνθρωποι, σχεδόν οι διπλάσιοι από πέρυσι. Συμμετέχουν άτομα από 88 χώρες. Ένας αθλητής από το Μακάο, ένας από το Περού και 14 από τη Χιλή. Από τις ΗΠΑ οι συμμετέχοντες γεμίζουν δέκα αεροπλάνα (2.250 δηλώσεις). Ακούγονται πολλοί; Τότε τι να πούμε για τους 40.000 που τρέχουν κάθε Απρίλιο στο Βερολίνο; Η μαραθώνια διαδρομή μπορεί όντως να φέρει τα μέγιστα στην τουριστική οικονομία. Είναι το όνειρο κάθε μαραθωνοδρόμου να πατήσει τη διαδρομή του 490 π.Χ. 
...Τι χρειάστηκε για να διπλασιαστούν οι συμμετοχές; Απλά να κουνήσει το δαχτυλάκι του ο αρμόδιος υπουργός, συνεπικουρούμενος από τις αθλητικές αρχές. Ο κ. Γερουλάνος είχε σκοπό να καλέσει τον ιάπωνα συγγραφέα Χαρούκι Μουρακάμι και την περφόρμερ Μαρίνα Αμπράμοβιτς στο πλαίσιο ενός καλλιτεχνικού μαραθωνίου στο Καλλιμάρμαρο την ώρα του αγώνα. Μπορεί να μείναμε με σκέτη την κλασική διαδρομή, αλλά ας αναγνωρίσουμε ότι έγινε ένα γενναίο βήμα. Για τα επόμενα βήματα ας αναλογιστούμε πώς θα είχαν αξιοποιηθεί τα 42 χιλιόμετρα αν βρίσκονταν στη Βοστώνη που διοργανώνει κούρσα από το 1897 αδιαλείπτως. Ας αναλογιστούμε τη σπουδαιότητα που θα είχε αποκτήσει η κλασική διαδρομή αν η μάχη με τους Πέρσες είχε λάβει χώρα σε κάποια πεδιάδα της Γηραιάς Αλβιώνος. Στην Αττική δεν έγινε το πιο απλό: δεν υπήρξε πρόβλεψη κατά τη διαπλάτυνση της λεωφόρου Μαραθώνα το 2004 για ένα κουλουάρ πλάτους 1,5 μέτρου ώστε να μπορούν οι προσκυνητές των μεγάλων αποστάσεων να δοκιμάζουν τις δυνάμεις τους. Θα μπορούσε να δεντροφυτευθεί το μήκος της διαδρομής και να έχει σημάνσεις με ιστορικές και μυθολογικές αναφορές. Στη σκιά μιας ελιάς να υπάρχει ταμπέλα που να περιγράφει πώς η Αθηνά έγινε προστάτιδα της Αθήνας φυτεύοντας μια ελιά στην Ακρόπολη. Ας πουλούσαν κιτς memorabilia, ας λειτουργούσαν καντίνες της αμβροσίας. Με τούτα και με τ’ άλλα θα έπεφτε χρυσή βροχή στη λεωφόρο.
...Μιλώντας για χρυσή βροχή, θυμόμαστε τη μεταμόρφωση του Δία για να κατακτήσει τη Δανάη. Ας αναλογιστούμε πώς θα αξιοποιούσε μια άλλη χώρα τη συναρπαστική μυθολογία που διαθέτουμε. Η Ντίσνεϊλαντ θα ήταν αδιάφορη αν συνεργούσαν οι θεοί του Ολύμπου. Οι εκστρατείες, οι άθλοι, η θεογονία επαρκούν για να ανεγερθούν 30 θεματικά πάρκα. Ο Χάρι Πότερ θα κατάπινε το μαγικό ραβδί του αν διάβαζε τις αφηγήσεις που εμείς θεωρούμε κτήμα μας. Ποιος καρτουνίστας στον κόσμο έχει επινοήσει ον τόσο τρομακτικό όσο ο Κέρβερος, ποιος σούπερ ήρωας μπορεί να παραβγεί τον Ηρακλή; Τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει σε αυτή την προοπτική το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού; Να ενθαρρύνει και να χρηματοδοτήσει προϊόντα και δραστηριότητες που δημιουργούν ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον. 
...Μία ακόμη πηγή χρήματος, ένα ακόμη ταμπού: στα υπόγεια των αρχαιολογικών μουσείων στοιβάζονται ευρήματα που δεν θα εκτεθούν ποτέ, απλούστατα διότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε ο χώρος ούτε το χρήμα, συχνά ούτε η ανάγκη λόγω της υπερπληθώρας. Στο Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο φυλάσσονται 140.000 εκθέματα, στα οποία συγκαταλέγονται άγνωστα αριστουργήματα. Είναι ακραίο να κρατήσουμε τα πιο σπάνια και πολύτιμα και να προωθήσουμε στην αγορά τα υπόλοιπα; Η δαψίλεια αρχαιοτήτων στις αποθήκες της επικράτειας επιτρέπει τέτοιες σκέψεις. Σε σκόρπια κτίρια της Μακεδονίας κρύβονται 40.000 ευρήματα της Βόρειας Πιερίας. Τι είναι αυτά; Αντιγράφουμε από το σχετικό ρεπορτάζ: «Σιδερένια και χάλκινα όπλα, κοσμήματα χρυσά, ασημένια, χάλκινα, σιδερένια, οστέινα και γυάλινα. Πήλινα και γυάλινα αγγεία, σκεύη από ασήμι, χαλκό ή μόλυβδο. Πήλινα ειδώλια αλλά και μορφές από ελεφαντόδοντο και πηλό που αποτελούσαν τμήματα της διακόσμησης ξύλινων κλινών. Νομίσματα κυρίως χάλκινα, πολύ συχνά ασημένια, όπως και χρυσά». Αυτά τα ευρήματα στοιβάζονται εδώ και 20 χρόνια μαζί με δεκάδες χιλιάδες άλλα σε άλλους νομούς. Μήπως είναι προτιμότερο να εκτεθούν φροντίδι ξένων μουσείων ή έστω να κοσμήσουν ιδιωτικούς χώρους συλλεκτών αντί αδρής αποζημίωσης στο Δημόσιο; Αν η πώληση προκαλεί εθνικό άλγος, ας ενοικιαστούν για σαρακονταετή περίοδο. 
...Άραγε επιτρέπεται το πρακτικό πνεύμα σε μια χώρα όπου κάποιοι μαραθωνοδρόμοι ξινίζουν τα μούτρα τους όταν παραλαμβάνουν τον εξοπλισμό του αγώνα επειδή υπάρχει το σηματάκι της Αlpha Βank ως χορηγού του αγώνα; Θα χρειαστεί να διανύσουμε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη από 42.195 μ. για να ξεπεράσουμε αγκυλώσεις. Στην Αγγλία ο μαραθώνιος έχει τον τίτλο του μέγα χορηγού, για το 2011 «Virgin Μarathon». Και τα μουσεία όμως παίρνουν το όνομα των ευεργετών τους. Ενοχλούν οι μαικήνες; Θα πείραζε αν μια μεγάλη εταιρεία επένδυε διαφημιστικά σε ένα μουσείο; Θα δεχόμασταν άραγε προσφορά 500 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ με αντάλλαγμα να βαφτίσουμε ένα καινούργιο κτίριο σε «Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Διάσημου Αναψυκτικού»; ​

Λώρη Κέζα. «Πώς χάνουμε τη μάχη του Μαραθώνα». _Το Βήμα_ Κυριακή 31 Οκτωβρίου 2010​

Ο Μαραθώνιος της Αθήνας ήταν εφέτος λαμπρός γιατί συνδυάστηκε με τα 2.500 χρόνια από τη Μάχη του Μαραθώνα. Οι αθηναίοι οδηγοί έγιναν ανεκτικοί και χιλιάδες άνθρωποι συγκεντρώθηκαν στο Καλλιμάρμαρο όχι επειδή ξαφνικά αγάπησαν τους δρομείς μακρινών αποστάσεων αλλά γιατί αντιμετώπισαν τον μαραθώνιο σαν την παρέλαση της 25ης Μαρτίου. Οργανώθηκαν συνέδρια, παραστάσεις, ανέβηκαν όπερες, εκδόθηκαν γραμματόσημα για τα 2.500 χρόνια ως και αναμνηστικό κέρμα των δύο ευρώ χύτευσε η Τράπεζα της Ελλάδας προς τιμήν της διαχρονικής «πολεμικής αρετής των Ελλήνων». Θα περίμενε κανείς μεγαλύτερη σοβαρότητα από τον κεντρικό τραπεζίτη της χώρας κ. Προβόπουλο. Γιατί άραγε οι Ιταλοί δεν γιόρτασαν το 2008 τα 2.200 χρόνια από τη μάχη της Ζάμα και τη συντριβή της Καρχηδόνας; Απλώς, γιατί θεωρούν γελοία αυτά που εμείς θεωρούμε σοβαρά.​Δημήτρης Ψυχογιός, _Το Βήμα_ Κυριακή 7 Νοεμβρίου 2010​



Costas said:


> Το σωστό άραγε θα ήταν να μη γίνει κανένας εορτασμός, στο όνομα της εθνικής ασυνέχειας; Και επίσης, ας γίνουμε Γερμανοί (μνημόνιο γαρ) κι ας προνοήσουμε: να γιορτάσουμε σε 10 χρόνια τα 2500 χρόνια από τη μάχη της Σαλαμίνας ή θα είμαστε "κακόγουστοι ως Έλληνες"; (αναφέρομαι στην εκπομπή, όχι στον Εγγονόπουλο.)



Επί 200 χρόνια νεωτερικότητας, έχουμε δύο μεγάλα ρεύματα σκέψης που προσεγγίζουν τη μετεξέλιξη της κοινωνίας. Το ένα είναι οι αστοί, που ξεκινούν από τον Διαφωτισμό και υποστηρίζουν ότι τα φαινόμενα της κοινωνίας είναι εξελικτικά και μετασχηματιστικά, και το άλλο είναι η μαρξιστική σκέψη, που λέει ότι η μετεξέλιξη γίνεται μέσα από ρήξεις. Αυτά τα δύο ρεύματα αμφισβητούνται, επικοινωνούν, το σίγουρο είναι ότι και τα δύο ισχύουν. Έρχεται ο μεταμοντερνισμός και τα διαλύει όλα. Και κάθονται οι κληρονόμοι της μιας και της άλλης ιδεολογίας και ψάχνουν να βρουν τον εαυτό τους. Η ερώτηση είναι το ήμισυ της απάντησης, γιατί όσο πρέπει οι νεομαρξιστές να βρουν καινούργιες απαντήσεις, έτσι και οι νεοδιαφωτιστές πρέπει να βρουν τις δικές τους απαντήσεις. Δεν υπάρχει άλλος δρόμος από τον διάλογο, τη συζήτηση, την αμφισβήτηση, την επανατοποθέτηση. Μαγικές συνταγές δεν υπάρχουν.
--- *Να τα ξαναδούμε από την αρχή δηλαδή;*
--- Ναι, να τα ξαναδούμε από την αρχή, αλλά όχι με δομές, προβλήματα και ιδεοληψίες του 19ου αιώνα, αλλά του 21ου. Δηλαδή, σε ποια πραγματικότητα ζούμε; Πρέπει με νηφαλιότητα, χωρίς αγκυλώσεις και δυσβάσταχτα κληρονομημένα φορτία, να συμφωνήσουμε στο ποια είναι η πραγματικότητα στην οποία ζούμε και μετά να συνεννοηθούμε για συναινετικές απαντήσεις. Αυτή την εποχή βλέπω στην αγγλόφωνη διανόηση, του νεοφιλελεύθερου πολιτισμού δηλαδή, να διατυπώνεται λόγος ρηξικέλευθος. Και καλά, εμείς εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούμε να τον παράξουμε. Ας τον διαβάσουμε. Αν δεν καθίσουμε να συνεννοηθούμε χωρίς παρωπίδες, θα τρώμε τα σκαμπίλια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο.
--- *Το ξανακοίταγμα της ιστορίας μπορεί να βοηθήσει σ’ αυτήν τη συνεννόηση; Οι εθνικές επέτειοι μπορούν να γίνουν αφορμή;*
--- Οι εθνικές επέτειοι είναι χρονικό σημείο, κομβικό, έξαρσης της φιλοπατρίας. Συμφωνώ. Μπορούμε τώρα και να συμφωνήσουμε, το 2010, τι σημαίνει με όρους παγκοσμιοποίησης, με όρους ανάπτυξης της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, φιλοπατρία; Ή προσπαθούμε να γεμίσουμε την έννοια της φιλοπατρίας με το ίδιο περιεχόμενο που είχε το 1821 ή το 1922; Εάν πρόκειται να τη γεμίσουμε με υλικά άλλων εποχών, δεν μ’ ενδιαφέρει. Αν είναι να αναζητήσουμε ποια είναι τα ύψιστα ζητούμενα αυτής της κοινωνίας, με σύγχρονα υλικά, είμαι μέσα.

Νίκος Θέμελης. Συνέντευξη στην Όλγα Σελλά, _Καθημερινή_ Κυριακή 24 Οκτωβρίου 2010.​


Ο Παναγιώτης Κονδύλης συνήθιζε να λέει ότι επιβιώνει όποιος αντιστέκεται στους ίδιους του τους μύθους και καταποντίζεται όποιος τους πιστεύει μέχρις εσχάτων.​
Κατά διαβεβαίωση Ρίτσας Μασούρα, Πρόσωπα _Καθημερινή_ Κυριακή 9 Ιανουαρίου 2011.​


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2011)

Earion said:


> ...Προ 2.500 ετών η Ελλάς, ως ενιαίος φυλετικώς, πολιτικώς και πολιτισμικώς χώρος, αντιμετώπιζε το ίδιο με το σημερινό πρόβλημα: εάν δηλαδή θα παρέμενεν ανεξάρτητος ή θα υπετάσσετο στην Περσική Αυτοκρατορία. Ευρέθησαν και τότε αρκετοί (ως λ.χ. ο Νικίας) που συνέστησαν υποταγήν στον Δαρείον, όπως σήμερα πολλοί εθελόδουλοι, την συμμόρφωσι στις επιταγές του Διεθνούς Νομισματικού Ταμείου και της Ευρωπαϊκής Κεντρικής Τραπέζης.
> ...Τότε την απάντησι έδωσαν 9.000 Αθηναίοι πολίτες-οπλίτες και 1.000 Πλαταιείς, παραταχθέντες έναντι 25.000 Περσών περίπου, στον Μαραθώνα.
> ...Η περίφημος μάχη του Μαραθώνος απέβη υπέρ των ελληνικών όπλων και ούτως διεσώθη όχι μόνο η ανεξαρτησία της Ελλάδος αλλά και της μετέπειτα Ευρώπης.
> ...Σήμερα η ανεξαρτησία της Ελλάδος έχει χαθεί σχεδόν εξ ολοκλήρου. Στερείται η χώρα της πραγματικής ισχύος προς επιβολή των κυριαρχικών της δικαιωμάτων…
> ​Κωνσταντίνος Κόλμερ. _Το προτεκτοράτο_. Εκδόσεις Λιβάνη, 2010, σ. 7: Προλεγόμενα. (Κυκλοφόρησε τον Οκτώβριο, υπέπεσε στην αντίληψή μου τα Χριστούγεννα)​



Συγνώμη, αλλά υπήρχε (άλλος) Νικίας και τότε ή μεταφέρθηκε από τον Πελοποννησιακό πόλεμο στους μηδικούς πολέμους από τους ΕΛ;


----------



## Earion (Oct 8, 2015)

*Ο εργαλειακός εθνικισμός*

*Ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας: ο εορτασμός της 2495ης επετείου

*του Θεόφιλου Τραμπούλη
​ 



_Από τον εορτασμό, 29.9.2015. Κοπέλες με παραδοσιακές ενδυμασίες υψώνουν σημαίες των συμμάχων χωρών (ΗΠΑ, Καναδάς, Ιρλανδία, Κούβα, Ουγγαρία, Ρωσία)_. Πηγή: ιστοσελίδα του Υπουργείου Εθνικής Άμυνας (www.mod.mil.gr)

Η αντίδραση όλων μας ήταν άμεση. Η παρουσία του υπουργού Εθνικής Άμυνας Πάνου Καμμένου στους κωμικούς εορτασμούς της Μάχης της Σαλαμίνας θύμιζε αυτόματα τις τελετές της Χούντας ή, για να είμαστε ακριβέστεροι, τον τρόπο με τον οποίο η αρχαιότητα, σε μια άτεχνη επιτελεστική της εκδοχή, έχει εισβάλει στην πολιτική ζωή από την εποχή που ο νυν επίτροπος στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, δήμαρχος τότε Αθηναίων, υπέγραψε τη λήξη του Πελοποννησιακού Πολέμου: η αρχαιότητα όχι μόνον ως ιστορία, ως παράδεισος του έθνους ή ως ηθικό και πολιτικό πρότυπο αλλά και ως ζωντανή πολιτική πράξη με άμεση επενέργεια στο παρόν. Πολλές οι γκροτέσκες λεπτομέρειες της βιοπολιτικής και συγκρητικής παράστασης της Σαλαμίνας: οι σημαιοφόρες καραγκούνες μπροστά στις ασπίδες με τις σάρισσες, οι δεσπότες να ευλογούν τα ύδατα και οι στρατιωτικοί ακόλουθοι των ξένων αντιπροσωπειών να προσπαθούν να ισορροπήσουν στα βοτσαλάκια της άχαρης παραλίας, ενώ στο βάθος αχνοφαίνονται τα αγκυροβολημένα καράβια και τα χαμόσπιτα της Σαλαμίνας με τις στέγες από ελενίτ. 

Αυτή όμως η απομίμηση της ιστορίας ως ζωντανής πολιτικής έκανε τον λόγο του υπουργού κατά την τελετή ιδιαίτερα ανησυχητικό. Η ρητή αναφορά του _στην «καινούργια απειλή από την Ανατολή, την απειλή του φονταμενταλισμού» και στην «έμφυτη ναυτοσύνη του Έλληνα, στην υπεροχή της διανοητικής πειθαρχίας και τέλος στο ανώτερο ηθικό του» είναι,_ εκτός από αναμενόμενη μεταφορά και καλολογικό στοιχείο σε επαρχιακό πανηγυρικό, έκφραση επίσημης θέσης σε μια επικίνδυνη εποχή. Ποιος είναι ο Ξέρξης σε αυτήν την αναλογία; Η επίμονη αναφορά του Πάνου Καμμένου στους εισβολείς που οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις θα απωθήσουν στη θάλασσα δεν έφερνε στο μυαλό μονάχα τους μαχητές του ISIS. Καθημερινά, εδώ και δύο μήνες, από τη θάλασσα φτάνουν στην Ελλάδα εκατοντάδες πρόσφυγες για τους οποίους η μέριμνα είναι ελλιπής και αποσπασματική, πολύ συχνά δε η στάση κάποιων εκπροσώπων του ελληνικού κράτους είναι απροκάλυπτα εχθρική. Αποτελούν, άραγε, και αυτοί μέρος της στρατιάς του σημερινού Πέρση εισβολέα; Αν θυμηθούμε παλαιότερες δηλώσεις του υπουργού, ναι, στις τάξεις τους κρύβονται και μαχητές του ISIS, ναι, οι πρόσφυγες ανήκουν κι αυτοί στους Μήδους τη νίκη εναντίον των οποίων ενδεχομένως θα συγγράψει κάποιος σημερινός Ηρόδοτος στην επιφυλλίδα του. Δεν γνωρίζω πώς έγινε η επιλογή των ξένων αντιπροσωπειών, αλλά σε αυτές τις λίγες παριστάμενες χώρες η σημαία της Ουγγαρίας, με την ντροπιαστική και καταδικασμένη στάση της στο προσφυγικό, έφτιαχνε ένα σκηνικό πολύ δυσάρεστο για την ερμηνεία του υπουργικού λόγου. 

Οι τοπικές αρχές εορτάζουν με αυτόν τον σχολικό τρόπο τη Ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας, τουλάχιστον από το 2011. Ωστόσο, καθώς αυτές τις ημέρες ξεκινούν οι επεμβάσεις στη Συρία, η φετινή παρουσία του Καμμένου στο νησί ήταν ιδιαίτερα σημαντική. Ο υπουργικός λόγος αν δεν υπαινισσόταν την επίσημη πολιτική, δήλωνε έστω ξεκάθαρα τη θέση από την οποία θα ασκηθεί η επίσημη πολιτική. Συχνά έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί, πριν ακόμη από τις εκλογές του Ιανουαρίου, η έννοια του εθνικολαϊκισμού για να εντοπιστούν και να περιγραφούν συγκλίσεις μεταξύ του αριστερού και του ακροδεξιού λόγου. Σύμφωνα με το ερμηνευτικό αυτό σχήμα, η συνάφεια μεταξύ των δύο φαινομενικά μόνον αντίθετων πόλων είναι οργανική, δομική, και εντοπίζεται, μεταξύ άλλων, στον τρόπο με τον οποίον διαχειρίζονται από κοινού την κληρονομιά του εθνικισμού. Ερμηνεύεται έτσι συστηματικά η μετεκλογική συνεργασία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τους ΑΝ.ΕΛ. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο εθνικολαϊκισμός είναι μια παραπλανητική και ελέγξιμη έννοια. Παραβλέπει κοινωνικούς μετασχηματισμούς και συμβολικά συστήματα. Το παράδειγμα της Σαλαμίνας πιστεύω πως είναι ενδεικτικό μιας συγκεκριμένης στρατηγικής, ενδεχομένως πιο επικίνδυνης: της εργαλειακής χρήσης των συμβόλων, της ρητορικής και της σκηνοθεσίας του εθνικισμού. Από κάποιο σημείο και μετά όμως, η εργαλειακή χρήση, η ανοχή και η νομιμοποίηση του εθνικισμού γίνεται η ίδια λόγος και πολιτική, μια γκροτέσκα αντιστροφή. _

Ο Θεόφιλος Τραμπούλης είναι συγγραφέας και επιμελητής

_Εφημερίδα _Αυγή_, ενότητα «Ενθέματα» (3 Οκτωβρίου 2015)


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Earion (Dec 20, 2016)

Με αρκετά χρόνια καθυστέρηση.






Αλλά και πιο πάνω δεν λέγαμε «σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα»; :inno:


----------

